# my toro r-tek 7hp is leaking fuel



## 01stephen (Jan 4, 2018)

ok fellas i need your help immediately!! my toro r-tek 7hp is leaking fuel everywhere after i filled it up.( before storing it outside over the summer i had no issues at all!! Now i put fuel into it, its leaking straight from under neath the GAS FiLL. ( i had filled it to the top of the brim. ( Does anyone know if it can be just an overfill issue!) or cyou give me advice on what the issue can be!an


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

We will be right over to help (where do you live?)

Does the tank continue to leak until it is empty?

You filled the tank to the brim? - don't do that . . .

Can you see more specifically where the gas it leaking from? Fuel line, carburetor, etc.?

Can you slowly turn the engine over with the pull starter? Does the carb puke gas when you do this?


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

01stephen said:


> ok fellas i need your help immediately!! my toro r-tek 7hp is leaking fuel everywhere after i filled it up.( before storing it outside over the summer i had no issues at all!! Now i put fuel into it, its leaking straight from under neath the GAS FiLL. ( i had filled it to the top of the brim. ( Does anyone know if it can be just an overfill issue!) or cyou give me advice on what the issue can be!an


From my experience it could be 2 places both you will need to take the lower plastic cover off.

First the fuel line coming out of the bottom of the tank could be leaking from that. 

There is no overflow that I am aware of other then coming back out of the fill hole.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ourkid2000 (Feb 27, 2017)

Isn't there a known issue with these machines having fuel tanks that crack with time and leak everywhere? I seem to remember a recall and everything to replace the tanks.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

There was a recall, for 2001 and 2002 model year machines:

https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2006/the-toro-company-expands-recall-of-snowthrowers-posing-fire-hazard

Stephan, what is your snowblowers model number?

Scot


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Snow


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

The needle and seats are notorious for leaks as well. Just replaced them in two R-Tek units,


----------



## Gene Gianuzzi (Jun 5, 2018)

01stephen said:


> ok fellas i need your help immediately!! my toro r-tek 7hp is leaking fuel everywhere after i filled it up.( before storing it outside over the summer i had no issues at all!! Now i put fuel into it, its leaking straight from under neath the GAS FiLL. ( i had filled it to the top of the brim. ( Does anyone know if it can be just an overfill issue!) or cyou give me advice on what the issue can be!an


I have the same machine and had same issue!

It appears the screws (for the bowl) backed out slightly as it's a plastic carburetor. I just tightened then tested. That fixed my issue..


----------

